# Pct



## tundrazx11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Looking for a good PCT, first thing is that my liver and kidney is damaged,  but not in a way that I will need a transplant. The kidney issue I believe came from something in the war because I didn't know about it until the VA told me about it and of course the medication I take was the beginning for my liver issues. I can't take any harsh pills or a lot of them. So I'm looking for a good PCT, for when I cycle off the gear Thanks


----------

